# Dead Nettle



## jorn (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello everybody,

First of all, keep this in mind; we all know that dead nettles ( all varieties such as the purple white and yellow) are suitable to eat for tortoises. 

About a week ago I was strolling about the internet when I found a product wich you could buy, wich were dried up stinging nettles. They mentioned how good it was for your tortoises after his wintersleep. Regarding the metabolism of your tortoises that would work faster with these nettles. 


*So concluding I can understand that a faster metabolism after wintersleep could be advantageous for the strengthening of your little friend. *


Regarding that, I wanted to ask a couple of questions;

_- Does anybody know if this particular quality in dried up stinging nettles is true? _

And now the most important question (since I got my tortoise newly this year and not so long ago he is not hibernating this year)

_-Do these qualities also go for the freshly picked dead nettle varieties, wich are suitable and well liked by tortoises?
_


----------



## peasinapod (Nov 14, 2014)

Might be just a ploy to get you to buy their product. Pick the nettles yourselves or even dry stinging nettles yourself. 

Nettles do have lots of beneficial properties.


----------



## jorn (Nov 14, 2014)

peasinapod said:


> Might be just a ploy to get you to buy their product. Pick the nettles yourselves or even dry stinging nettles yourself.
> 
> Nettles do have lots of beneficial properties.


Yes of course, if I was thinking about using it, I would definitely pick them myself and dry them, to be sure nothing chemical was added. 

But does this mean that "the dried stinging nettle" really does help with their metabolism?
and would the dead nettle contain the same quality? (keeping in mind they aren't dried but given fresh)


----------



## peasinapod (Nov 14, 2014)

jorn said:


> Yes of course, if I was thinking about using it, I would definitely pick them myself and dry them, to be sure nothing chemical was added.
> 
> But does this mean that "the dried stinging nettle" really does help with their metabolism?
> and would the dead nettle contain the same quality? (keeping in mind they aren't dried but given fresh)


I know people who use dried stinging nettle to make a tea if they aren't feeling too well. I don't know wether it really helps with the metabolism but it can't hurt.

I haven't heard of the qualities of dead nettles, but it won't hurt to try. I am sure your tortoise will lobe the dead nettles in spring!

Edit: Deadnettle seems to be used with gut problems as well, as it is supposed to have a soothing effect.


----------



## jorn (Nov 14, 2014)

I already feed my tortoise dead nettles but I was wondering about this quality. Here in Belgium they are stil growing in this time of the year


----------



## jorn (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I guess if it works with gut problems it surely I something to certainly always hold in his diet


----------



## Iochroma (Nov 15, 2014)

I can add that stinging nettles are quite nutritious, with a good calcium to phosphorus ratio. "Dead nettles" are in a completely different family and I have not seen any data on their contents.


----------

